# Neue Abo-Angebote: Be quiet 120-mm-Lüfter, Revoltec CPU-Kühler, Roccat Vire [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juni 2009)

*Neue Abo-Angebote: Be quiet 120-mm-Lüfter, Revoltec CPU-Kühler, Roccat Vire [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neue Abo-Angebote: Be quiet 120-mm-Lüfter, Revoltec CPU-Kühler, Roccat Vire [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neue Abo-Angebote: Be quiet 120-mm-Lüfter, Revoltec CPU-Kühler, Roccat Vire [ANZEIGE]


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juni 2009)

*Neue Abo-Angebote: Be quiet 120-mm-Lüfter, Revoltec CPU-Kühler, Roccat Vire [ANZEIGE]*

Alles gut und schön, aber ich habe vor 2 Monaten als Prämie das Kave ausgewählt und es ist immernoch nicht da?! =(


----------



## PontifexM (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Be quiet 120-mm-Lüfter, Revoltec CPU-Kühler, Roccat Vire [ANZEIGE]*



Toxy schrieb:


> Alles gut und schön, aber ich habe vor 2 Monaten als Prämie das Kave ausgewählt und es ist immernoch nicht da?! =(




das ist aber mies !


----------



## 0815klimshuck (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Be quiet 120-mm-Lüfter, Revoltec CPU-Kühler, Roccat Vire [ANZEIGE]*



PontifexM schrieb:


> das ist aber mies !


 
 ja schön ist anders


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Be quiet 120-mm-Lüfter, Revoltec CPU-Kühler, Roccat Vire [ANZEIGE]*

Naja, erst habe ich eine 4670 ausgewählt. 

Diese ware nimmer da (das verstehe ich ja noch) also habe ich daas Kave ausgewählt. Nun garnix mehr.


----------



## PontifexM (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Be quiet 120-mm-Lüfter, Revoltec CPU-Kühler, Roccat Vire [ANZEIGE]*

schon mal drauf hingewiesen ?


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Be quiet 120-mm-Lüfter, Revoltec CPU-Kühler, Roccat Vire [ANZEIGE]*

Naja, nicht wirklich.
Ich habe nen Brief bekommen dass die Graka nimmer verfügbar ist und ich solle eine mail schreiben was ich stattdessen haben wolle.
Diese Mail hab ich geschrieben, besser gesagt meine Mom.


----------



## Nawabu (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Be quiet 120-mm-Lüfter, Revoltec CPU-Kühler, Roccat Vire [ANZEIGE]*

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den Be Quiet Lüfter auch ohne Abo her bekomme? Hab schon alle Preissuchmaschinen und Shops durch die ich kenn, die haben aber alle nur den 80mm im Programm.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Be quiet 120-mm-Lüfter, Revoltec CPU-Kühler, Roccat Vire [ANZEIGE]*

Wenn ihr Fragen zu den Abos oder den Prämien habt, bitte einfach eine Mail an computec@csj.de schicken. Die kümmern sich darum.


----------



## triddan (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Be quiet 120-mm-Lüfter, Revoltec CPU-Kühler, Roccat Vire [ANZEIGE]*



Nawabu schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den Be Quiet Lüfter auch ohne Abo her bekomme? Hab schon alle Preissuchmaschinen und Shops durch die ich kenn, die haben aber alle nur den 80mm im Programm.


 
"Die Lüfter sind ab 6. Juli 2009 im Handel erhältlich."
(be quiet: Neue Systemlüfterserie)


----------



## Chriss4Cross (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Be quiet 120-mm-Lüfter, Revoltec CPU-Kühler, Roccat Vire [ANZEIGE]*



Toxy schrieb:


> Alles gut und schön, aber ich habe vor 2 Monaten als Prämie das Kave ausgewählt und es ist immernoch nicht da?! =(


Hab ich auch, und die können noch gar keins liefern weil es das noch ga nich gibt 
Die hätten natürlich mal drauf hinweisen können dass es später kommen wird...

Weiß vllt irgentwer wann es denn rauskommt? Bei Alternate steht Juli drin?


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: Be quiet 120-mm-Lüfter, Revoltec CPU-Kühler, Roccat Vire [ANZEIGE]*

Achso?! Ich dachte das gibtz schon.


----------

